# Tarmac or Allez



## nhmtns (May 23, 2006)

I've been an avid mtn. biker for years (xc and dh) and have decided to get back into road biking (last road bike was a Univega something-or-other in 1985...heh-heh). I'm deciding between two bikes, both 2007 models: Allez Elite double or Tarmac Expert double. I won't be able ride either one because I'm ordering, so I have a few questions. Which would be best for daily rides? I live in a hilly area and won't be racing, just riding for fitness and fun (though not leisurely) while still riding MTB frequently. Also, at 6' tall and 180 lbs which size would be best? Appreciate any info.


----------



## yogi13 (Oct 20, 2006)

You're really talking apples and oranges here. The Allez is an all-aluminum, just above entry-level bike, with a mostly Tiagra gruppo (shimano's second to bottom). The Tarmac Expert is a mid-range carbon fiber bike with a mostly Ultegra (second to highest gruppo) with much better wheels, that lists for more than twice as much as the Allez. The ultegra is much smoother than the tiagra, and the brakes are much higher quality. Both have pretty aggressive geometries, but I would expect the Tarmac to be lighter, more compliant and in general more comfortable if you're going to be riding for more than an hour or so, especially if your roads are at all rough. FWIW, I'm not necessarily saying that a carbon frame is the be-all and end-all for comfort, as I'm currently on an Allez Expert, which is an aluminum frame with some carbon bits a few models up from the Elite, both in terms of frame materials and gruppo, and I find it comfy enough for several hours in the saddle. But the Allez Elite is pretty much designed to be used in a crit: aggressive, rugged, not too expensive to replace the frame if you trash it in a crash. If you can afford the bucks you'll probably be happier with the Tarmac, though you might also consider a Roubaix.

Just posting your height isn't going to tell much about what size frame to buy. For instance, I'm a shade under 5'10", but am on a 56 cm frame with a 130 mm stem because I'm got a long torso and longer arms. If I was mostly legs I'd probably be on a 54 or maybe even 52 cm frame, because the top tube and "reach" is the most important factor to get right. Try using one of the online fitting guides, such as the one at competitive cyclist, to get a halfway decent starting point on the fit. Better yet, get fitted at an LBS if you can, because a good road bike fit feels pretty different than on an MTB.


----------



## nhmtns (May 23, 2006)

My bad, I accidentally wrote Allez Elite when I meant Allez Expert. It's full Ultegra and only a few hundred less than the Tarmac. I was really just wondering if the extra cash would be worth it.

My inseam is 32".


----------



## yogi13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd say the choice depends to some extent on the quality of your roads. My Allez Expert is more vibration-prone on rough pavement than the Tarmac is. OTOH, it isn't all that bad, either, and the roads I tend to ride are for the most part in not too bad shape. It has a little longer head-tube, which makes the riding position a little less aggressive than on the tarmac. It fit me a little better than the tarmac, but you're not going to be able to evaluate that without getting to a good LBS, getting a fitting done, and riding each for a while. 

I think either way you'll be happy if you are looking for a snappy, responsive ride with reasonable feedback from the road. If you're looking for more comfort you might want to check out one of the roubaix. They are real nice bikes, too, but I wanted something that was snappier.

BTW, is the inseam measurement you've got the one you use when you buy pants, or a biking one? There is a difference.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Geometry*

You are looking at two bikes with identical geometry (Frame) I rode an Allez Elite and then bought a Tarmac Expert after one season. The difference in ride comfort is on the Tarmac side.

My advice? Don't sell yourself short, If you are not riding a road bike currently, and dont ride in an aggressive group ride or plan to race. Roubaix is what you should consider. My two cents...

DK


----------



## OUTHOUSE (Jul 16, 2006)

I just bought a Tarmac Comp and love it. You can set it up to be more relaxed. Not as relaxed as a Roubaix but relaxed. It gets going pretty easily.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

You know - for what you describe, the Roubaix might be the answer. I too am a MTB convert and now own 2 Roubaixs for fun and no racing.

If you are set on 1 of the other 2 - I would go Tarmac, personally. 

I am just shy of 6' and have 32 inseam. I have a 58 Roubaix and a 56 Roubaix expert. I like the 56 much better than the 58.

Good luck!


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Tarmac all the way. They don't ride the Allez in the tour, and there is a reason for that.


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tarmac all the way*

I have a Tarmac Expert and I love it. I say it is the most comfortable bike I've ever owned. I have no problems with the bike geometry. I am 5'-10" and 165 lbs. with long legs and long arms and ride a 56 cm or large frame.

yep...definitely TARMAC.


----------

